# snow foaming



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

planning to detail my new Bayside blue r34 gtr when i get it. 

has anyone used snowfoam? and recommend a good one?
also a good polish that works well on bayside blue?


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

CleanYourCar - Super Snow Foam - Clean Your Car

I use this along with a ketner foam lance, only as a prewash,
afterwards, i use maguires hyperwash, when using the prewash, yur really get a lot of dirt away from the car, that you dont wish to rub around with your glove..

for polishing, i use green and blue ones from 3M and the pads that goes with them.
Afterwards, a good wax. 

Ron


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Yes I snow foam first too removes all the loose dirt save pushing it about. Same snow foam as above. 
I use 3m pads with menzernas polishes and a 3m final finish


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks guys will give it a go and get some


----------



## BIPPU (Oct 20, 2011)

I use a proper old mans wax that comes in a tin like shoe polish!! It's called Collinite and gives a brilliant deep shine. Then just a quick detail spray as and when I need to.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like one of these snow foam gun things but they only work with a water hose attached. Seen as I live in a flat and have no water hose does anybody know of what other products there are?


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

The one stop shop to all things car cleaning; products, what to use, how to use, everything to do with cleaning, polishing, protecting your car inside and out: Car Care Products | Detailing Products | Free UK Delivery (despite the name, polishedbliss, it's not a porn site).

From these guys, I went with the PB foam lance kit PB Foam Lance Kit | Pre-Wash Snow Foam Car Cleaning Kit which is adjustable for sud thickness and will completely cover the car in thick white foam. They also do a PB foam gun kit if you want to supply it via hose rather than pressure washer, but it isn't supposed to be as effective.

I also have the living in a flat problem, and until recently that was combined with being with a London water company that kept the hose pipe ban in place even when everyone else had lifted ... not happy. Not sure how feasible this is where you are, but I bought a water butt and some guttering, swapped out the guttering on the balcony for my "modified" bits that channeled rain water into the water butt, ran a hose lock pump from inside the water butt to supply a Karcher pressure washer, and then bought extension high pressure hose for the karcher to go down the three floors to ground level. I always thought I'd end up scrapping the water butt when the ban was lifted, but it's so convenient, and fills so quickly, that I've never needed to connect the water supply. If this isn't possible where you are, you could just get a mega-length hose pipe, connect it to a tap inside your flat and run it out to the car?

With polishedbliss - they tell you for every paint hardness what polish to use whether hand or machine polishing, and also for each paint shade and metallic/non-metallic what protection (waxes) to use. For a bayside blue 34, it looks like they would say either the Werkstat Acrylic Kit for best reflectivity, or the Blackfire Wet Diamond Kit for better gloss/wet look.

As trevbwhite said - the Menzerna polishes are supposed to be the bomb (the ones pb recommend).

Also, Blackfire always seem to be out of stock, so buy here instead: Blackfire Detailing range

Hope that helps.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'd like one of these snow foam gun things but they only work with a water hose attached. Seen as I live in a flat and have no water hose does anybody know of what other products there are?


The new range of karcher pressure washers can work off a water butt (big bucket of water will do). So if you can run an extension lead your sorted.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the polish you want, it really gives a deep shine which works great on dark paint.










http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g19216-ultimate-polish/


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

That's my current polish, works really well on deep marine blue (bn6)



GTR-Dreamer said:


> This is the polish you want, it really gives a deep shine which works great on dark paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought a Laser 12 Volt Pressure Washer, which holds 22 litres of water. Add some snow foam and its an easy clean, plus no hose pipe ban.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Magifoam is excellent stuff!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

drewzer said:


> That's my current polish, works really well on deep marine blue (bn6)


+1 :thumbsup: Works well... :clap:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

I would recommend any of the Auto Finesse products for a spot of detailing - really good quality and got my latest stock on a 3 for the price of 2 

Styling | Special Offers | Tuning Boost UK


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

kennyc said:


> I would recommend any of the Auto Finesse products for a spot of detailing - really good quality and got my latest stock on a 3 for the price of 2
> 
> Styling | Special Offers | Tuning Boost UK


+1 on the auto finesse


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

I gave snow foaming a go on the weekend using a Karcher washer and 0.6ltr foam lance but wasn't all that impressed - didn't seem to foam all that much. Question is should I fork out more money on one like this 
PA Foam Lance | Pre-Wash Foaming Tool For Pressure Washers and are they that much better?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I used to use the karcher snow foam attachment and it wasn't all that impressive. Upgraded to the lance u are looking at and it's a lot lot better!


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

The Karcher attachment is no use, get a proper snow foam lance. I use the one CYC stock, with ValetPro PH Neutral Snow Foam. Works a treat.

I put about 1-1.5" of foam liquid in and dilute it, and that is more than enough to cover a large car like the Skyline, it'll cling for a fair old time making cleaning a lot easier. You'll find most of the muck comes off with the foam and following pressure wash rinse that way, the bucketing becomes more of a formality.


----------

